# Hi from the USA!



## oslo9000 (Jan 5, 2014)

I don't have any mice yet, mostly because I can't find anyone in the northeaster area
 I do hope some day I will find a breeder! I have a crazy house with 3 cats 1 dog countless
fish salt and freshwater and I have a bearded dragon that it 5-7. I most likely won't post much 
but I already come on here daily and if any of you could point me to a good breeder perfurably in pennslyvaina I would very much appreciate it! For now though I'll just look at all the amazing photos of people's mice!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Greetings! Glad to have you! There are definitely breeders in your area! What variety are you looking for?


----------



## oslo9000 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm looking for a recessive yellow satin female
a cinnamon female and a tan or black female, but that's my dream 
I also like splotch (I can't get ruby or red eyes freaks my mom out)
I really don't mind as long as they had been handled and are tame also healthy!
I'm looking for 3 females. You say there are breeders but I'm having a disheartening 
time trying to find one that still updates their page.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome from Wisconsin!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Not everyone updates their websites constantly (or even at all), but Facebook can be a really great way to track down local breeders. There are two clubs operating in your area--the Fancy Mouse Breeders Association, and the United Mouse Club. The FB pages of either of those clubs are a pretty effective way to get 'hold of breeders.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

